# Ice Questions



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I haven't ice fished this late in the season (I don't believe, memory before 2020 sucks).

Panguitch had 20" inches of ice where we were yesterday but I didn't drill near shore. Forecasts are calling for 60s by Friday and not getting below 33F by the night before.

My question, how quick does the edge/perimeter ice melt out once it gets this warm? My dad is hoping to get out one more time so I'm trying to plan the best option.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that every pond is going to be different. 

I have seen where there is good ice walking out and a few hours later you need to take that leap of faith that you can jump across the open water. 

This is the time of year that you need to be extra careful where ice is concerned.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Edges can get soupy pretty quickly. You can always take a plank to set up to give you a little extra confidence.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A big part of that is going to be wind. If it's windy, the melt rate will accelerate greatly. A nice 2x10 that is 8-10' long can help, or just bring a pair of hip boots and use those to keep the feet dry while you get over to the edge of the ice


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

AS has been mentioned. Wind and rain are the two largest ice degraders. If it looks like honeycomb or soft. I'd stay off. It can get a little cloudy on top but be nice and clear underneath and be safe.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks folks. 

I had been reading elsewhere about planks which was all new to me. I've been real conservative with ice fishing safety but I'm guessing there will be plenty of thick ice beyond the edge at Panguitch beyond Sunday. Would just hate to drop the gas $ on 110 mile RT to get there and edge have receded a crazy amount. I'm thinking we'll both be done with the hard deck after this weekend and move on to some of the ice off reservoirs.

Appreciate the help. Trying to maximize time fishing with my dad in case they don't move here.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> I had been reading elsewhere about planks which was all new to me. I've been real conservative with ice fishing safety but I'm guessing there will be plenty of thick ice beyond the edge at Panguitch beyond Sunday. Would just hate to drop the gas $ on 110 mile RT to get there and edge have receded a crazy amount. I'm thinking we'll both be done with the hard deck after this weekend and move on to some of the ice off reservoirs.
> 
> Appreciate the help. Trying to maximize time fishing with my dad in case they don't move here.


Bring stuff to fish the edge of the ice from shore, just in case you don't trust the ice. Ice-off on lakes is short lived, but fantastic. And you don't need very much open water for it to be effective. From folks I know that fish ice-off at Panguitch, the sweet spot is when there is 5-15' of open water between the shore and the ice.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

How deep is it where you are going on / off the ice? If it's shallow -- then what's the worry?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

PBH said:


> How deep is it where you are going on / off the ice? If it's shallow -- then what's the worry?


A person can drown in 2" of water. I've drowned my sorrows before in a 4" tall rocks glass filled with Bourbon.🥃


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If it's 60F out = no problem on the east side shallows. Not sure I want to go in the drink by westside boat launch.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> If it's 60F out = no problem on the east side shallows. Not sure I want to go in the drink by westside boat launch.


Just take your favorite inflatable as a "just in case" precaution.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you need planks to get to safe ice it is time to put the ice gear away.

At least in my book 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

This time of year it's best to go prepared for ice or open water shore fishing. That way you can fish either way. 

Also, you can only count on weather forecasts so much.... it'd hard to get an accurate forecast for remote places like panguitch lake. I always check the forecast for the town of panguitch and plan on twice the moisture and 10 degrees less at the lake. Even the forecast for the town are not very accurate.

I also like to call otter creek marina. If they have safe ice at otter than 100% you will have safe ice at panguitch.

But if otter is not safe panguitch can still be good so don't be too quick to rule out panguitch based on otter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing if you do decided to use a plank, take it with you after you cross to the ice. 

A number of years ago a friend of mine used a plank to cross to some good ice. He fished around a bend for a few hours and then came back to find the plank gone. 

He soon realized that his long jump skills were not what they were back when he was in school and got quite wet when he didn't manage to jump the span of water. He told me he almost froze to death by the time that he got to his truck another 1/4 mile away.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We have always caught some of our best fish at Panguitch as the ice was starting to come off. Always used to try to time it to catch that weekend. Like has been said.......it doesn't take much open water at all. 
And the fish are always active and seem hungry when the ice starts to come off. The only problem I is our lovely spring winds we get down here. 🌪


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, Panguitch and SW Utah winds are "fun" and seem to be on the feisty side this year.

Otter is 100% open already and it seemed to struggle from February on.

I don't mind playing with a few feet of thawed edge ice but I'll be keeping an eye on temps for a while. The fish were already cruising like ice off from my observation yesterday.

I should probably have my FIL tag along if it's possibly ice off as he might not forgive us if we didn't. We had a blast fishing ice off last year while my lil girl napped in the back of his car. She's decided she only wants one nap now so I think some late afternoon trips are in order at local lakes.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> He soon realized that his long jump skills were not what they were back when he was in school and got quite wet when he didn't manage to jump the span* of water*. He told me _he almost froze to death_ by the time that he got to his truck another 1/4 mile away.


So, it was warm enough that the water ice was melting into water, and yet your friend almost _froze to death_.

I'm just kidding. Gotta have a little fun around here. Lately it's doom and gloom, with people talking about restricting sonars because the deer herds suck and they can't use their _trial_ cameras any more. I guess I'll go buy me a new string trimmer.


Advice: don't let a little ice prevent you from fishing. There are plenty of options available to get out and wet a line.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you have to start walking with clothing that is wet to your skin near dark you quickly find out just how cold it is out there.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'm just kidding. Gotta have a little fun around here. Lately it's doom and gloom, with people talking about restricting sonars because the deer herds suck and they can't use their _trial_ cameras any more. I guess I'll go buy me a new string trimmer.


Wait, what? I thought we were only going to restrict ice shanties in order to save the deer herd.

As for the original question, it sounds like it has been adequately covered, and you do want to be careful, but trips can still be worthwhile. What I will often do if the edges are slightly sketchy is wear my chest waders. That said, if the edges are failing more than 4-5 feet out, it may be time to put away the auger.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I though the ice shanties were banned because they clearly turn into brothels after 11 am? That's evidently common knowledge w/ Midwestern municipal councils.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I though the ice shanties were banned because they clearly turn into brothels after 11 am? That's evidently common knowledge w/ Midwestern municipal councils.


Right, and disease transmission in those shanties of ill repute threaten our deer herds. Remember the covid and deer thread I put up a while ago? The rural anti-vaxxer won't even mask up and get jabbed to save the deer herd!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Right, and disease transmission in those shanties of ill repute threaten our deer herds. Remember the covid and deer thread I put up a while ago? The rural anti-vaxxer won't even mask up and get jabbed to save the deer herd!


That's the last time I do THAT for a buck or two


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I though the ice shanties were banned because they clearly turn into brothels after 11 am? That's evidently common knowledge w/ Midwestern municipal councils.



uhhhh I don't know what happens in the shanties you frequent...... Shanties of ill repute.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I can't take credit away from the brilliant mind behind that conclusion:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks like it's time to hang up the ice gear. People are punching through in the first 5-6'. My dad, and really I, doesn't have any interest in getting wet. Time to plan on some ice off shore fishing and getting the boat ready.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Looks like it's time to hang up the ice gear. People are punching through in the first 5-6'. My dad, and really I, doesn't have any interest in getting wet. Time to plan on some ice off shore fishing and getting the boat ready.



Sorry to hear this. I had to work today but a buddy went up to the Berry and spanked them. I'm hoping to get one more trip in, maybe Wednesday.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Drove past strawberry today. Soldier creek looks sketchy! Lots of big puddles on top of the ice. The open water inlet at the ladders was interesting to drive past. I was amazed at the bravery of the folks drilling holes 20 feet off that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Got a different report for Panguitch so we gave it a go today. Glad we did as it was a fun way to end the season. Only two other parties on the lake and fishing was intermittent to epic. 

Sides are probably as far as I want to push it. Used south boat ramp. Definitely some extra melt water on edge by end of day. First 20' still has rock solid base but 4-6" of slush to punch through on top. Did an initial scout before pulling sled onto ice. Stayed far apart at first until we drilled but still found 16-20" of ice, though it's rapidly changed in quality. 

Rain forecast for tomorrow won't help but calling for freezing night time temps after that.

I'm planning an ice off trip for next Monday. We'll see. Hoping to get my mom into a 2+ lb rainbow from shore fishing, that would make her week.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

backcountry said:


> Got a different report for Panguitch so we gave it a go today. Glad we did as it was a fun way to end the season. Only two other parties on the lake and fishing was intermittent to epic.
> 
> Sides are probably as far as I want to push it. Used south boat ramp. Definitely some extra melt water on edge by end of day. First 20' still has rock solid base but 4-6" of slush to punch through on top. Did an initial scout before pulling sled onto ice. Stayed far apart at first until we drilled but still found 16-20" of ice, though it's rapidly changed in quality.
> 
> ...


I also want to get an ice off trip at panguitch in this year. Would you please update after your trip next week and let us know where the ice is? 


Thanks


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Will do. I'll be watching the weather up there. I've never tried to time it so precise so there is a good chance my estimate is way off 🤷‍♂️ but I'll let you know what we find when we go.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Hoping to get my mom into a 2+ lb rainbow from shore fishing, that would make her week.


How 'bout a 2lb+ cutt or tiger trout? 

Use some cut bait, no weight. Cast it out, let it sink slow, or even reel it very slowly back. Good time of year to pick up something large...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Right, and disease transmission in those shanties of ill repute threaten our deer herds. Remember the covid and deer thread I put up a while ago? The rural anti-vaxxer won't even mask up and get jabbed to save the deer herd!



And you guys probably didn't think I was (sorta) serious?  

Mule deer in Utah first to test positive for COVID-19

Would a vax mandate by the state help point creep any?


----------

